# Actor Paul Newman dies at age 83



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Screen Legend Battled Cancer_

*NEW HAVEN, Conn. -- *A spokeswoman for screen legend Paul Newman said the actor has died at age 83.
Spokeswoman Marni Tomljanovic said Newman died Friday of cancer. No other details were immediately available.
Newman was nominated for Academy Awards 10 times, winning a regular Oscar in 1987 for "The Color of Money" and two honorary ones. He was equally at home in comedies such as "The Sting" and dramas such as "Hud."

He sometimes teamed with his wife, Joanne Woodward, also an Oscar winner for the 1957 film "Three Faces of Eve."

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/entertainment/17571763/detail.html

Better Article: http://www.nbc30.com/news/17571819/detail.html?dl=mainclick

"Paul Newman Through The Years - Photos - WCVB Boston"

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/slideshow/16253925/detail.html?taf=bos

Better Article: http://www.nbc30.com/news/17571819/detail.html?dl=mainclick


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*RIP Mr. Newman. No one could portray the characters you made famous more skillfully than you.*

*Especially Fast Eddie Felson, Luke, Butch, and my absolute favorite; Reggie Dunlop.*


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Many years ago I had the pleasure of sitting down with him over a couple of Pabst Blue Ribbons. He was a fine gentleman.
I have to add for our females that, in the words of my date that night, "His eyes are really that blue."


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Tremendous actor..incredible humanatarian..RIP


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Amen Koz! Paul Newman was a great actor, but my faves from Slapshot were the Hanson brothers!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Rip


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

R.I.P. Mr. Newman. I grew up watching his movies. Cool Hand Luke was a great movie. I still remember him eating all those hard boiled eggs. "what we got here is failure to communicate" Plus, like you said, he was a great humanitarian. All his proceeds to News Own goes to charity I heard.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant find the thread but a few months ago didnt someone bring his name up when someonelse died...thinkng it was him that died.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good memory 7... NE 07' made that rather macabre prediction....
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59719


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn...keep NE 07 away from me...I watched Cool Hand Luke this weekend...what an actor he was...you know how many times I say " what we have here is failure to communicate " great movie...Thanks Koz


----------



## Truck Trooper (Jan 29, 2008)

RIP Mr. Newman. Thank you for serving your country in the Navy


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

WOW.......... All the RIPs...... You all surprise me.

Newman you sumbag coward. Make sure when you get to heaven you find Ofcr Danny Faulkner and apologize for your support of that MURDERER Mumia Abu-Jamal.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Snipe....please inform me...and if warranted I will take away my RIP faster than Killjoy can skin his smoke wagon.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

it's been discussed here before. you must have missed it. maybe you were busy skinning YOUR smoke wagon. LOL

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=22524


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup, I missed that one. I still like the Hansen Brothers, but I'll always keep that article in mind.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess ignorance is bliss, and I now respectfully take away my Rest In Peace..and would like to replace it with a big FUCKOFF.....Im stunned that I didnt know this and will NEVER buy another Newmans product and will inform every person in my life of the same.He was a great actor but thats not enough for me...I will be adding him and Rage Against The Machine, The Backstreet Boys and the other shitbags to my banned list....I suggest the rest of you read that story if you havnt already ...Thanks Sniper...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I knew about Ed Asner and Mike Farrell, but I hadn't heard Paul Newman was a sympathizer of that scumbag Jamal.

I was aware of his left-wing ideology, but not to that extent.
Those that support that pig have got to be mentally ill.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> I knew about Ed Asner and Mike Farrell, but I hadn't heard Paul Newman was a sympathizer of that scumbag Jamal.
> 
> I was aware of his left-wing ideology, but not to that extent.
> Those that support that pig have got to be mentally ill.


Not "a" sympathizer BK.......... One of *THE* biggest


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Huh ?


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't know about that either snipe thanks for bringing that to my attention sir.
ALso I have no idea what the [ ]s are all about either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

[ 10-4 ] HB, You're welcome Sir........


----------

